# HTML5 Video coding IE9 not working



## Doc Holub (Oct 9, 2012)

Cannot get html5 video tag with mp4 video to work in IE9. Coding works in Chrome. Have tried most suggestions found on web but nothing works.
Using <source with four different mp4,h.264 files.

Help!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you the site developer? If so, post the site and we'll put it in the appropriate forum. If you're the end used, please so state.


----------



## Doc Holub (Oct 9, 2012)

I am an amateur site developer...Where do I post this?
The site is This a test of streaming video


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm moving to proper place.


----------

